# Compact digicam within 8k



## GhorMaanas (Jun 1, 2015)

*Compact digicam within 10k*

Hello!

a friend of mine needs to buy a P&S digicam for under 8k. i would've preferred to suggest one from lumix series, but can't find one within that range. what am seeing (on flipkart) are:

nikon s2800, s3600, s3700, l30


sony w800, w810, w830 


canon ixus 155, ixus 160, ixus 170 


olympus vh-520


casio ex-h5




please suggest one from these, or any other model.


TIA!

- - - Updated - - -

*edited the title after checking some models, reading some reviews, and seeing some threads here*

tagging [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] for some suggestions.... (sorry, a little urgency here)

so do you think WX80 can arguably be the best to be had in this budget? its price is ~9k on amazon, and friend has a 3500/- worth of amazon GC with him, so no issue on that front.

i was thinking about canon, with regards to CHDK. however, the models available in this budget have no supported firmware, as per the list on CHDK's site. 

from nikon 'S6' series, only S6900 is available online, but for close to 12k. but read battery isn't great, so ignoring it.

any other worth considering?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2015)

update - friend finally purchased nikon coolpix s6700.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh sorry man for the late reply. I was out of country for a few days but yeah a good purchase you did there.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Compact digicam within 10k*

thanks! and no problem. yes, hadn't seen any posts by you in the past few days.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, me too would have suggested WX series. How is his S6700? Ask if he can post photographs here...


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

yeah, I also would like to see a few clicks of s 6700.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Compact digicam within 10k*

an update - friend needed the camera urgently, and it had not been delivered till now (not an amazon-fulfilled listing), so he cancelled the order. and ebay and flipkart dont have the same camera. so now either he'll be using a mutual friend's camera, or may buy a new one locally or online if it can be delivered by 11th (he's to be written off, i mean 'married off' on that day). 

so now, canon ixus 170 v/s sony wx80 it may be, if he'll buy.


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2015)

Ask him if he can live with the painfully slow CCD cameras, if not avoid them.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Compact digicam within 10k*

will ask.


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

It is stranger than you.

- - - Updated - - -

You can purchase from online.


----------

